# bind9 from ports or default?



## klabacita (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi people.

  I have some questions for all u guys who have bind servers on the Internet with FreeBSD.

  Went u build a new server, normally u use the one that came by default or u build the program from ports?

  Why u use the default?
  Why u build from ports?

  What difference they have?

  Because in the ports I see a lot of bind9 programs and I don't know which one to use.

  I'm starting my learning curve with bind, now I need to setup one, but all this make my head start wondering why we have a lot of them, which one is better to use?, which one is the most current?, which one I have to follow?, etc, etc.

  Thanks all for your time :e


----------



## Lowell (Feb 3, 2009)

Stay with the base system unless _you_ have a specific reason otherwise.


----------



## klabacita (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks Lowell for your advised :e

  Right now I building my test server.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 4, 2009)

Lowell said:
			
		

> Stay with the base system unless _you_ have a specific reason otherwise.



One of those specific reasons for me was that BIND in ports rolled out security fixes almost immediately in the past few months.


----------

